# Places to purchase a tank...



## Abemas (Mar 9, 2005)

What is the best place to buy a 100g+ tank and what would one expect to pay both with and without a cabinet/stand?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

good questions... I'd look up at www.glasscages.com for a good price referance.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

a 100 gallon around here goes for $700-800 for tank with stand and hood


----------

